# Fairy Tale Study



## Addison (Oct 16, 2015)

I recently had an idea for a story which is basically a modern rendition retelling of a fairy tale. The problem is...well there were a few. First is that I was trying to make a retelling of all the fairy tales and slam them together into one story. Didn't work. Second was finding out in what way, era and such to re-tell each fairy tale. 

So first, as you'll see in the poll, most popular fairy tale(s) to help declutter and organize the voices in my head. 
Second, a list of eras, places and conflicts and other things a story can be told in. I've got a short list from what I remember from the painful history classes, but with hundreds of fairy tales, I need more historical people, places and events to fold in with the fairy tales. 

For example: "Hansel and Gretel" retold in the wild west and the "Witch" is a Shaman. Or....Bluebeard told in the time of the French Revolution, etc.

Oh, if you choose Other in the poll, please post your choice. Thank you, Happy Writing.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 17, 2015)

Little Red Riding Hood, all the way.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 17, 2015)

Out of those options, I was only aware of three as a child.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Addison, I think you have a typo: shouldn't that be, the Princess and the Frog?

I know of The Snow Queen, rather than the Ice Queen, but sometimes stories have different titles in the UK.

I've read all of these, but have voted for my favourite!


----------



## Zadocfish (Oct 17, 2015)

Brother and Sister is my favorite because I heard it when I was just a little tyke, but it isn't on the list because it was never a Disney movie...


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 17, 2015)

No specific one comes to mind as my favorite, but in general I prefer Irish fairy tales. The ones that actually have fairies in them, with the moral typically being something along the lines of "Don't cross the little people".


----------



## valiant12 (Oct 18, 2015)

puss in boots
Fairy tales are supposed to be wish fulfilment fun escapist stories and having a loyal feline friend who find you a prety girlfrend and make you rich is definatly fun and escapist.
Also underdog social climbers are interesting characters

4 Examples Of Why Disney Princesses Are Gold-Diggers | moviepilot.com


----------



## Addison (Oct 18, 2015)

Great response, thanks everyone. I noticed that one person said they didn't see their fairy tale on the list because it hasn't been made into a Disney movie. The poll isn't for favorite Disney movies. It's for favorite fairy tales. Whether from the well known authors (Grimm, Anderson, Perrault) or tales and lore from a specific land like Pythagoras. So if your favorite tale isn't named then click other and feel free to post your ideas and opinions of fairy tales in your replies and the name(s) of your favorite(s).

For example, my favorites are tied. "The White Snake", "The Devil with the Three Golden Hairs" and "The Prince Who Knew No Fear". All Grimm, I have strong German roots. My grandpa read them overtime we visited. 

Also there is a typo, it should be "Princess and the Frog". Sorry 'bout that. Happy Writing


----------

